# southern ingenuity



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

well after tryin to find somethin for my renegade and wanted to do it before this weekend when we ride, so with just the pipe and stuff left over at our shop, we deff rigged some stuff, got the boss amp and boss marine speakers sounds great for cheaper speakers, only put 1 cause itll eventually go out so ill just put the other one in after it goes out. so far so good sounds great, not the best lookin but i dont care just wanted somethin that would work, and the reason for the T pvc is cause for one its all i had and the top screws and unscrews so i use it as a dry box as well so it double put cig phones whatever else in there. NRC's shop is in for business if anybody else would love to own one of the 1 of a kind speakers......lol just see how long it will last.. not the best lookin but it works


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.. that's ******* engineered for sure!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, whatever works!!


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha ya it was free so had to do what I had to do...and still sounds great


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

Jordan wat time are we getting out there friday? and btw...it looks like a submarine lmao


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

With a little more of that southern ingenuity, That T could be converted into a beverage holder and still be waterproof. :beerchug:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Where is Jeff Foxworthy when you need him!!

Nice work!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice job,


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ :agreed: ON BOTH COUNTS!


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

@ chance I'm leaving from work Friday night prob gonna be there 10 or so.. Ha ya the drink holder will come for sure just testin it this weekend to make sure it will hold up. Lol this weekend will tell allq


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats the first i ever seen someone put a system on a renegade! 
Hope it works good for ya this weekend!


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

haha it deff works but just see how long it will, and just wanted some tunes for this weekend...


----------

